# Should I Grow Alfalfa or Coastal Bermuda?



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

I might be starting a smaller scale haying adventure here in North Texas in the next couple of years, and I wanted folks' opinions on what exactly I might try to grow.

It seems that most everyone here sells Alfalfa or Coastal Hay, and the Alfalfa is PRICEY comparatively. This of course tempts me to grow some alfalfa, but theres probably more to it then that.

How does a person decide?

For a guy whose never grown either - which would be easier, and why? I want something hardy on account of my noobism.

Also, is there a difference in the number of cuttings that I might get in a decent year? I imagine seed costs are lower on the coastal, might that be correct?

Anything else I'm not thinking of here? Thanks guys.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grass....Bermuda, it's sprigged from live roots....probably less cuttings but easier, trust me, you need easier


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

GOOD LORD this seed is expensive - it looks like 50 pounds of alfalfa is $220-$300 and the same amount of coastal hay is $450-$500!

Are online prices just a joke, or is everything more expensive than I thought, as usual?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Sprig coastal not seed it, local sprigger out of sulphur springs I've been told gets $225 acre.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Since you are a beginner who has never grown or baled hay you do not want to mess with alfalfa for sure. Alfalfa can be a difficult crop to grow and is much more difficult than grass to get it baled correctly and look presentable in a bale...especially in a humid climate with regular rainfall. Your soil may not even be able to grow alfalfa as it cannot tolerate acidic soils. An alfalfa stand will last around 5 years give or take before it needs replanted but if you sprig Bermuda grass and take care of the stand it will last a very long time so the cost of establishment over the long run will be much less with Bermuda since it will be just a one time cost.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Bermuda is a grass. Alfalfa is a legume.

Plant the Bermuda once, it is a perennial. If cared for it lasts forever.

Alfalfa is different, needs over seeding, planted with other types of hay (Timothy) etc. Others here can go into more detail as we do not grow alfalfa here.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> GOOD LORD this seed is expensive - it looks like 50 pounds of alfalfa is $220-$300 and the same amount of coastal hay is $450-$500!
> 
> Are online prices just a joke, or is everything more expensive than I thought, as usual?


Take a look at fertilizer prices.....you'll be n for another shock, while you're at it, look into pesticides cost....you'll be in for yet another, while you're at it, look at parts costs for that equipment.....you'll b shocked once again, I could go on and on but you get the common theme....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Take a look at fertilizer prices.....you'll be n for another shock, while you're at it, look into pesticides cost....you'll be in for yet another, while you're at it, look at parts costs for that equipment.....you'll b shocked once again, I could go on and on but you get the common theme....


Yep.....that is why I mentioned pecans....he might want to give some serious thought to editing his name. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

AHS

Where are you located in Texas? As previously mentioned there are only limited parts of Texas where Alfalfa can be successfully grown & not where I live in Coyote Flats.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Sprig coastal not seed it, local sprigger out of sulphur springs I've been told gets $225 acre.


$225 per acre for sprigging?? WOW that seems very high. Last time I asked my neighbor whom custom sprgs he quoted $125 and he uses Jiggs sprigs. Granted some custom spriggers put out more cu. ft of sprigs per acre than others..


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> $225 per acre for sprigging?? WOW that seems very high. Last time I asked my neighbor whom custom sprgs he quoted $125 and he uses Jiggs sprigs. Granted some custom spriggers put out more cu. ft of sprigs per acre than others..


Yeah that was for T-85 at 35 bu per acre seemed pretty high to me too. I can't afford to use that guy.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> AHS
> 
> Where are you located in Texas? As previously mentioned there are only limited parts of Texas where Alfalfa can be successfully grown & not where I live in Coyote Flats.


TX Jim is correct on where you live. Blackland ... neither does good but coastal is better. Now the major problem with Alfalfa in Texas is the blister beetle which will kill a horse. Most people will not but Alfalfa unless it comes from New Mex., Co, or Arizona. When in Rome do as the Romans ... what do your neighbors grow?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I just asked my custom sprigger neighbor what he was charging for sprigging this yr for Jiggs sprigs and he stated $125 per acre putting out 27 bushels of roots per acre.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> GOOD LORD this seed is expensive - it looks like 50 pounds of alfalfa is $220-$300 and the same amount of coastal hay is $450-$500!
> 
> Are online prices just a joke, or is everything more expensive than I thought, as usual?


Do you already own the equipment? If not, well here comes another surprise.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Yeah that was for T-85 at 35 bu per acre seemed pretty high to me too. I can't afford to use that guy.


Is this including land prep or do you have to have it disked yourself before he plants?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Nope no land prep included just sprigging and fresh dug sprigs.


Colby said:


> Is this including land prep or do you have to have it disked yourself before he plants?


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

We do sprigging here in Eastern NC. We put out a Minimum of 50 bu/Acre. $200-$225/acre depending on location.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Over here in this part of east texas we charge 185.00 per acre at 40 bushels per acre and that is more than bermuda kings planting rate for their machine seems like if we set it by the book we wouldnt be putting out about maybe 20 bu per acre,oh well we just try to do a good job like anything else sometimes its good and sometimes it aint


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

what kind of hay can you sell at a profit? that's the answer.


----------

